# Therapy goat!



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Little Lily got all dressed up in her new hot pink halter and went visiting today at Nashoba Park Assisted Living. Lily is a two month old Nigerian Dwarf kid. The elderly residents and the staff loved her! Each one got to pet her and feel how soft she is. Lily was very sweet and loved all of the attention and even gave out a few kisses. Several of the residents had their own goat stories to tell. One woman used to raise goats. Several had neighbors with goats. One woman had to travel miles to buy goat milk from a farm to give her infant son because he wouldn't "tolerate" anything else. Another woman was known as the "goat hugger" in her native Philipines. Lily brightened the day of many today just by her delightful self.
This will be the first of many visits by Lily.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's awesome ! I'd like to bring one of mine to the memory care facility that my dad is in...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...that's sweet.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool. I would like to do that sometime. Did you diaper her?


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I did not diaper her. They had a outside courtyard grassy area that I walked her in. The director told me in advance that they wouldn't mind a little extra fertilizer. They've invited one of my adult does to visit and that may be a different story...I will bring a poop scoup and make sure that she goes before I bring her to the courtyard and plan on a shorter visit.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AWWWW! Sweet! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

After the tornado went through here, I took Ben with us to help clean up downed trees and he was a hit with the power companies and the police. Ben did a good job of being loved on and munching away at fallen trees and brush. Turned out to be a win-win day.

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Awesome......... :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is so cool. Good for you for doing this. Animals are so theroputic.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

This is such a wonderful thing!!!! The residentsabsolutely LOVE it!! Here are a couple of pics from when I visited my grandmother in laws retirement home!
















He was not letting go of that baby goat 










I think it brings back memories for alot of them. Esp. because we live in a rural communtity


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

nice pics MommaB! :thumb: That's just awesome


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awww this is so cool! I love the pictures, the older people look so happy to see the goats! Neat that they get to see a goat, most options are only for dogs which are great, dont get me wrong but.....a goat visit is cooler!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is really neat. Now that my granddaughter is in kindergarten I hope to be able to take some baby goats to visit the classroom this spring. I did it a lot when my kids were in the same school.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Willow, that is really sweet that you could take Lily in to the home. Sounds like it brought back a lot of good memories for some and made new memories for all. 

Luv, that's a great idea. Things like that might help children be nicer to animals.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:thumb: Wow.....you inspire me. I volunteer on the board for a long term care home near where I live. I have often thought of taking the kids there, but thought the logistics might not work out so good, or that they might be indifferent to my goats. It sounds like my fears are unfounded. Bravo to you Willow!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My daughters (ages 10 and 11) and I regularly visit an assisted living facility on Tuesdays. We're hoping to take our ND kids in to visit after they (I hope it's "they") are born in late September. How groovy to know that others have done it before us!


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok. Cool. Love the photos!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the sharing and encouragement...I will definitely bring her back! My dad [who lives at the facility] took pictures. I will post them when he sends them to me.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

That is wonderful! We have a school teacher that regularly brings out his brood to see the new kids every season, but I haven't had a chance (or time to be honest) to try an Elder care center. What a thoughtful and wonderful thing to do!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh I loved reading about this and also seeing the pictures, Momma B. I love how animals keep our hearts soft, relieve stress and bring back happy memories. Beautiful little goats.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It would be hard to watch or even look at a little ND and not smile.


----------

